# Company changing health insurer



## setesh (29 Jan 2010)

Our company have told us we are changing from VHI to Aviva and I am going from a First Plan Plus L1 to Business Plan Extra.
HIA don't do a direct comparison between these two products on their site.

I was just wondering if anyone has an opinion on of the Aviva BPE is better than the VHI FPP L1?
My key concern is that I have 'at least' the cover I had on FPP L1 and nobody has given me the policy details of the Business Plan Extra!

Any opinions really appreciated


----------



## NovaFlare77 (29 Jan 2010)

I don't know enough about BPE to comment comprehensively on how comparable it is to FPP L1, but Aviva Health's website has the handbook here - http://www.avivahealth.ie/vivas-files/docs/Business-Plan-X-HB.pdf. From glancing through the comparison on the HIA's website, BPE does seem better, with better access to hi-tech hospitals, better maternity and better out-patient.

Also, the HIA comparison tool will let you do a side by side comparison as follows:

1) Click on Product Comparison on the HIA homepage. This will bring you to the comparison page.
2) Don't enter any parameters and just click ther Search button at the bottom of the page. This will bring up every health insurance product available.
3) Find the two plans, tick the boxes and click Compare. Given the size of the list, the simplest way to find the two you're looking for is to use your brower's Find function (for Internet Explorer, press the Ctrl and F buttons on your keyboard, enter the plan name and press return).
4) After you click Compare it will show the two plans side by side.


----------



## setesh (29 Jan 2010)

Absolutely brilliant Nova

Thanks


----------

